# pectoral fins



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

one of my smallest reds had his pectoral fins eaten will they grow back to there full length like as they were before.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

yes. piranhas can heal quite rapidly. give it time.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

the pectoral fins are the side fins right? If this is so, i have 2 little .5" RBP that have their's damaged. They can't swim right. Both are lying down. What can I do? I have melafix, bettamax and hawaiian salt. Should I put both in a half gallon tank and treat them? What would the proportions be?

Oh yeah, first time piranha owner here. Just got mines this morning from Pedro.







He's the man!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah when i had my 2 rb's together they both were nipping at eachothers fins and about two later when they stopped nipping at each their fins grew real quick. I wouldn't be to concerned to much about it your p's will turn out just fine!!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

one's dead...the others still down.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

check your pereimeters and if high do 50 percent water change add salt (TBS PER 5 GALLONS) up the temp to like 85 see if they get better if not take pics and post them we can see whats wrong most likly paraistes or is there any sign of severe ich?


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

o and pedro should have prolly told you that getting 2 rbs isnt recommened cuz they get territorial quick 1 or 3 would have been your best bet


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

oh the other is alive and healthy now. There are seven of them together. you guys were right, they are fast healers.


----------

